# Cobra Tracker May Kill Your Car



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Following on from other threads and mine a couple of weeks ago (i.e. I changed my car's battery and the car would then not start), it turned out that the Cobra Tracker did indeed immobilise my car ! Brilliant, thanks for that Mr Nissan and Mr Cobra.

Thankfully, Middlehurst sorted it all out for me (recovered the car and sorted it all out).

So, if the winter kills your battery and you change it, and you're not got an active Cobra subscription then you may well find the Cobra's default function is stop you driving your own car. I can sort of see the reasoning for it doing what it does but it's still highly annoying.

And I now have a new Cteck trickle charger wired up so hopefully no more dead batteries.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Barry P pursued them for compensation when this happened to him (and received some). Maybe you should do the same?

If everyone who this happens to does pursue them, they'll soon stop the practice.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Evo9lution said:


> Barry P pursued them for compensation when this happened to him (and received some). Maybe you should do the same?
> 
> If everyone who this happens to does pursue them, they'll soon stop the practice.


Don't Barry get free public transport anyway :chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

... also, the car won't start if the Cobra tracker fob battery dies, even though the tracker is inactive.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Trevgtr said:


> ... also, the car won't start if the Cobra tracker fob battery dies, even though the tracker is inactive.


The more I see posts about Cobra on here, the more I'm tempted to use an alternative company.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Evo9lution said:


> Barry P pursued them for compensation when this happened to him (and received some). Maybe you should do the same?
> 
> If everyone who this happens to does pursue them, they'll soon stop the practice.


That's a good point. It seems to me that Cobra are, in effect, holding you to ransom if you do no renew your subscription with them. I wonder how much I should pitch in for then ?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> ... also, the car won't start if the Cobra tracker fob battery dies, even though the tracker is inactive.


Are you sure ? I don't have the fob in the car with me and it's always started before now.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Ive never had the fob with me and car always works fine.. I think its only if you are subscribed or tracker is active then you need the fob..

Where can i get the tracker removed anyway..? Do i need to go to Nissan or can it be done at litchfield..?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

snuffy said:


> That's a good point. It seems to me that Cobra are, in effect, holding you to ransom if you do no renew your subscription with them. I wonder how much I should pitch in for then ?


Well, I think what Barry got was compensatory reimbursement actually so you will be well within your rights to request reimbursement for the cost of transporting your car to Middlehurst and then whatever cost MH charged you to do it. Then you have loss of earnings and hassle for you but you'd need to decide what you want to pursue for that :thumbsup:

Keep us updated on how you get on.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

CT17 said:


> The more I see posts about Cobra on here, the more I'm tempted to use an alternative company.


An interesting point of note Richard and for anyone else thinking about going elsewhere is that I recently renewed my Cobra subscription but when I asked if I would get any money back pro rata should I wish to cancel the subscription (vehicle sale, theft or accident damage etc.) I was informed that this was a No (some BS about the cost of transmitting signals ... even if it was no longer transmitting signals ...)!

Unfortunately, I needed the tracker cover for my insurance so I was unable to go with another supplier at such a short space of time. Therefore, I would advise anyone who has a current Cobra tracker who wants to replace with another to arrange for the new tracker to be installed at the same time that their Cobra subscription runs out or else you'll be paying for two systems.

Furthermore, I wonder if you would be entitled to compensation if your car was stolen but no tracker alert was fired when your fobs are outside of the car, the car was fully locked & alarmed and a current subscription is in place? If not, how can they reasonably expect to continue to charge you for the remainder of the subscription if their product has proven to be useless?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Hashlak said:


> Ive never had the fob with me and car always works fine.. I think its only if you are subscribed or tracker is active then you need the fob..
> 
> Where can i get the tracker removed anyway..? Do i need to go to Nissan or can it be done at litchfield..?


Its only if it was fitted when the car was new.. so it may not be fitted your car. (lucky you!)


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Evo9lution said:


> An interesting point of note Richard and for anyone else thinking about going elsewhere is that I recently renewed my Cobra subscription but when I asked if I would get any money back pro rata should I wish to cancel the subscription (vehicle sale, theft or accident damage etc.) I was informed that this was a No (some BS about the cost of transmitting signals ... even if it was no longer transmitting signals ...)!
> 
> Unfortunately, I needed the tracker cover for my insurance so I was unable to go with another supplier at such a short space of time. Therefore, I would advise anyone who has a current Cobra tracker who wants to replace with another to arrange for the new tracker to be installed at the same time that their Cobra subscription runs out or else you'll be paying for two systems.
> 
> Furthermore, I wonder if you would be entitled to compensation if your car was stolen but no tracker alert was fired when your fobs are outside of the car, the car was fully locked & alarmed and a current subscription is in place? If not, how can they reasonably expect to continue to charge you for the remainder of the subscription if their product has proven to be useless?


Interesting, I did enquire about "lifetime" subscription and they only off a 3yr deal which saves only £50, and isn't pro-rated refundable if you sell up after a year. Like the annual subs isn't anyway.

There isn't even an option of updating the unit to include web based tracking via smart phone etc.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Tin said:


> Its only if it was fitted when the car was new.. so it may not be fitted your car. (lucky you!)


Unfortunately I believe my car has the cobra tracker fitted  I remember them telling me to subscribe etc etc and I have 2 fobs.. Now that you guys are saying it can kill the battery i wanna get it removed asap lol. Cant I get litchfield to take it out for me or do I need a dealership? Dont trust any Nissan HPCs, all they do is cause more problems..


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Hashlak said:


> Now that you guys are saying it can kill the battery i wanna get it removed asap


No, you have misunderstood. The tracker does not kill the car's battery. But, if you change your battery (like me, because the cold weather killed it), there's a good change the tracker will then immobilise the car.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Hashlak said:


> Unfortunately I believe my car has the cobra tracker fitted  I remember them telling me to subscribe etc etc and I have 2 fobs.. Now that you guys are saying it can kill the battery i wanna get it removed asap lol. Cant I get litchfield to take it out for me or do I need a dealership? Dont trust any Nissan HPCs, all they do is cause more problems..


I think that all of the usual GTR tuners can remove these now :thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I've a different company tracker to Cobra which has been very effective for me, calls within 1 min of it going up on Litchfields ramps without key in, calls when it was on tow truck for new gear box etc.

Think my lifetime subscription was £299 but I've been using it for 3 years now so effectively at moment costing me £100 a year to date. 

When I sell the car the new owner gets 50% discount if they take out lifetime as well.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

snuffy said:


> Are you sure ? I don't have the fob in the car with me and it's always started before now.


Yeah, RSdave bought one with a tracker fitted but no subscription (it clicks when you start the car) and his fob battery died and killed the car dead. We spent a day searching for the problem, only to eventually discover it was the ****ing tracker fob battery. Put in new battery and fired straight up.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> Yeah, RSdave bought one with a tracker fitted but no subscription (it clicks when you start the car) and his fob battery died and killed the car dead. We spent a day searching for the problem, only to eventually discover it was the ****ing tracker fob battery. Put in new battery and fired straight up.


The more I read, the more I come to the conclusion that the Cobra Tracker is not fit for purpose (if you don't have a subscription that is).


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Trevgtr said:


> ... also, the car won't start if the Cobra tracker fob battery dies, even though the tracker is inactive.


I had this the other day. Quick fix though.


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Cobra say theres no subscription on mine but if fob isnt near car it wont start. Also no and again it wont start till i press button on tracker card few times :s


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Evo9lution said:


> Well, I think what Barry got was compensatory reimbursement actually so you will be well within your rights to request reimbursement for the cost of transporting your car to Middlehurst and then whatever cost MH charged you to do it. Then you have loss of earnings and hassle for you but you'd need to decide what you want to pursue for that :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep us updated on how you get on.


That's about it Daz, a significant amount of money which they paid up in two weeks after I sent them an invoice and told them I would be taking it to court if they didn't pay.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> Don't Barry get free public transport anyway :chuckle:


A couple of years to go !


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*cobra*

yer john at mdhst sorted mine as well ,you guys are right ,mine went wrong on 3 years old and killed my car had to get 200miles to get it taken out ,i think its a farce that cobra are allowed to do this ,i will now certainly be thinking about compo off these Robbers ,is there an address for my first letter?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

harryturbo said:


> yer john at mdhst sorted mine as well ,you guys are right ,mine went wrong on 3 years old and killed my car had to get 200miles to get it taken out ,i think its a farce that cobra are allowed to do this ,i will now certainly be thinking about compo off these Robbers ,is there an address for my first letter?


This Google thing will never catch on !

Cobra UK Limited
Crossgate House
Cross Street
Sale
Cheshire
M33 7FT


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

I removed mine months ago when I was installing Dynamat in the rear of the car. Waste of time and Money IMO. When I re-activated the subscription I tested the system. Got my son to move the car whilst I had the fob with me. Took them 20 mins before I had a text saying the car had been moved and another 5 before I got a call. By then the car would have been miles away and I'd never have got it back.

If you want a puka system go for I-Mob. Not cheap but trust me its state of the art shit and you can also arm, dis arm the car from ya smartphone plus a host of other features


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

EAndy said:


> I've a different company tracker to Cobra which has been very effective for me, calls within 1 min of it going up on Litchfields ramps without key in, calls when it was on tow truck for new gear box etc.
> 
> Think my lifetime subscription was £299 but I've been using it for 3 years now so effectively at moment costing me £100 a year to date.
> 
> When I sell the car the new owner gets 50% discount if they take out lifetime as well.



old post I know, but a current issue for me....

What 'other tracker company' did / do you use that's so brilliant?


looking to fit one, insurance company insist on it.... so which one to use?


The insurance company say many owners use Cobra Track & RAC Track Star etc.... but the comments below don't seem to favour Cobra!


any upto date info most welcome....thanks,

:wavey:


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Yeah, RSdave bought one with a tracker fitted but no subscription (it clicks when you start the car) and his fob battery died and killed the car dead. We spent a day searching for the problem, only to eventually discover it was the ****ing tracker fob battery. Put in new battery and fired straight up.


Yup,same thing happened to mine. It's a quick fix once you know what it is!!!
At the time mine happened Middlehursts asked me to take the car down for them to have a look at as even they hadn't come across it at the time!


----------



## Dazzler (Jun 14, 2015)

Is it a big/complicated job to get the tracker removed completely?


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

snuffy said:


> Are you sure ? I don't have the fob in the car with me and it's always started before now.


True story.... I came out to the car a few months ago and couldn't start it. Checked the test button on the tracker fob.... no light and no start. Luckily I had a spare battery in the house.... changed it and broom broom.

Thinking about having mine taken out. Had a RAC Trackstar plus in my R33. NO HASSLES at all.


----------



## Kr155 (Mar 12, 2015)

I know that I'm new to this forum but the Cobra tracker was the 1st thing to go as when I bought the car it look to me as if a two year old had put it in 
I went for a new directive electronics ( Clifford ) smart start and track its great you can track it with you phone tablet or PC I can put up a fence around the car when I'm at work lol and when the GF borrows it the car sends me a text and email letting me know where it is and at what speed it is traveling


----------



## rallymini (Jul 6, 2015)

*Tracker*

Have a look at something called 
TRACKIMO. Your in control and get alarms on your phone
if it moves, great when you drop the car for service at the dealer.
You will have the proof.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dazzler said:


> Is it a big/complicated job to get the tracker removed completely?


Piece of cake :chuckle:


----------



## Dazzler (Jun 14, 2015)

RichF-R35 said:


> Piece of cake :chuckle:


Have you done it yourself? Is it a job for a competent diy'er?


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes and Yes


----------



## TomJ333 (Dec 10, 2016)

Just got this issue, csnt pm anyone... Totally stuck csr won't start on drive and been advised 72hrs by cobra. 
Please help how do I bypass? Can someone pm me a mobile number who knows how so I can explain properly.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Try giving AutoTorque a call. I think that they can walk you through it!

Mitsubishi Evo, Subaru, Nissan, BMW Specialists for Servicing and Repairs - Auto Torque


----------



## TomJ333 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you for your help, will ring them now


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> ... also, the car won't start if the Cobra tracker fob battery dies, even though the tracker is inactive.


Mine did, both remotes dead and car drove fine, had to activate it for insurance and cant fault them TBH


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

rallymini said:


> Have a look at something called
> TRACKIMO. Your in control and get alarms on your phone
> if it moves, great when you drop the car for service at the dealer.
> You will have the proof.


I bought the 2nd tracker off ebay for £50, with that I can have live tracking, but also call the tracker and it sends gps co-ordinates to my smart phone which then show me where it is on a google map, I can also set up a perimeter and if the car leaves it then I get a text, also an overspeed warning so if it goes over say 100 when im not in it ill get a text, I can also switch the car off by texting it QUICKSTOPpin code and it will turn off or Nonquickstop and it will turn off at 30kmh or under. All for £50 and its magnetic so you can stick on someones var if you need to know their whereabouts as the battery lasts about a month.


----------



## TomJ333 (Dec 10, 2016)

Rang cobra and they have sorted it free of charge.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

As a vehicle security specialist it is a requirement for Thatcham cat 5 tracking systems to have a fob or card system and to have a minimum of one circuit immobiliser. I'm not a fan of the cobra system either but it basically works and does what it's designed to do which is protect your vehicle and immobilise the vehicle in the event of theft or if the battery is disconnected or dies which would be the same symptom as far as the tracker is concerned (no power) . We can install a hidden bypass link in your vehicle which will still enable the tracker to work 100%correctly and conform to Thatcham requirements and in the unfortunate event of it going faulty or being immobilised via cobra can be bypassed by the method which will be known to the user only. If we can be of any help we are based in Birmingham.


----------

